# SARAJEVO | Sarajevo Tower | 83m | 26 fl | T/O



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

*SPO SARAJEVO TOWER*




















> SARAJEVO TOWER
> 80.000 m² total area | 26 floors | 400 apartments | 600 parking spaces | 11.000 m² office area | 2 underground floors for parking | 8 speed elevators | 2 freight elevators


SA-C

*PROJECT VISUALS:*
































































EDIT: 

28.06.2019.: SPO Sarajevo Tower 83m | *T/O*


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

03.03.2018


Alien x said:


> Sarajevo Tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

28.09.2018


Silver King said:


>


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

19.04.2019


Nikola.P said:


> E nek sam i ja obisao ovaj projekat
> 
> 
> IMG_5236
> ...


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

08.08.2019


vladosa12 said:


>


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

05.09.2019


xal3n said:


> Danasnji update na ST


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

17.09.2019


corvus_edin said:


>


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

24.09.2019


MaxellSa said:


>





Mirza! said:


> Trenutna.





never_mind said:


>


----------



## Alien x (Jul 9, 2005)

Slowly moving along



vladosa12 said:


> *Hrpa radnika na gradilištu*


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

by Fahro's FB-page












full-rez


----------

